# When the seat belt doesn't "click"



## sunnymw (Feb 28, 2007)

You know, when it doesn't do that clicky thing and lock when you pull it all the way out... what do you do? I mean, I know that when you hit the brakes the seatbelt locks, or when you pull on it to quickly (as would happen in an accident) it locks... just wanter to make sure its safe. I don't think that the middle seat belt (just an adjustable lap belt) is long enough for a convertible rear-facing car seat... is it? If it is, would that be safer than the outside seats? It's the pull-the-slack adjustable kind.

Also, when I do install it in a car that has the click-lock, we have a Leaning Car Seat problem... what do I do about that? It's irritating! I mean it has to be a full 30 degree angle at least, and if anything touches the carseat it leans MORE. Is that even safe?

BTW, the car w/o the click-lock is a 93 Honda Civic, the car with it is a 2000 Blazer that we're getting rid of in a few days because it's the most horrible vehicle ever. Actually, we're trading the 2000 Blazer for the Honda... funny, ain't it?

Thanks!


----------



## angie3096 (Apr 4, 2007)

What kind of seat do you have? Does it have built in lockoffs? And are you using them? It depends on the seat I think but it sounds like you need a locking clip. It would solve either issue.

I had my rearfacing MA (when I had one) installed by a tech and they used the center seat with the lap belt. It was the pull the slack adjustable kind, too. No problem at all. It was long enough and then some. I drive a 98 Honda CRV.


----------



## sunnymw (Feb 28, 2007)

http://www.gracobaby.com/catalog/pro...Number=8635TAC
Graco ComfortSport Convertible Car seat.

The instruction book said something about a clip that you put on the seat belt, but it didn't come with one... where can I get one? Is it expensive?

Thanks.

If I need to, I'll put it in the middle, but I'd prefer the passenger side (of the back seat of course).


----------



## ani'smommy (Nov 29, 2005)

Subbing because I think we need one of those locking clips. I'm not 100% sure our seatbelt locks properly -- would this make a good back-up?


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

I have one of those PITA vans that have seatbelts that don't lock. Although my DS rides in a Britax that has built in lock off clips, they don't work with my car. So. . .I have one of those metal lock off clips. It's a little more trouble when installing, but it works fine.

FTR, if you can install the seat safely in the middle seat, that's generally the safest spot in the car. Not all seats fit well in all cars in the middle seat, but the seat belt should stretch long enough to install it, if that's your only concern.


----------



## angie3096 (Apr 4, 2007)

It sounds like you do need a locking clip. DD's first carseat was a Graco Snugride, and it required a locking clip when installed with a shoulder belt (said the tech that installed it for us). And if the manual mentions the locking clip, then it sounds like that's what's missing.
Here is an info page
http://www.carseatsite.com/lockingclips.htm

You can get them many places and they are dirt cheap. We got ours at Target. Just google "graco locking clip" and see what you get. Here is one I found for you:
http://carseats.babycatalog.com/todd...ing-clip-90215


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunnymw* 
http://www.gracobaby.com/catalog/pro...Number=8635TAC

The instruction book said something about a clip that you put on the seat belt, but it didn't come with one... where can I get one? Is it expensive?


Most seats have them attached somewhere on the underside of their seat. If you can't find it, call Graco and ask them to send you one.


----------



## cutekid (Aug 5, 2004)

The clip should be attached to the back of the seat and look like the letter "I"
If its not back there go the the local fire station and ask them for one and have the seats installed by a CPST. This way you will know how to properly install the seats.

Denise


----------



## intorainbowz (Aug 16, 2006)

I have this problem with my car Olds Cutlass 99 and we had it with the car we rented on vacation 2006 Ford Contour. However, my Dh's 99 Contour locks.
I've just gotten good at using the clip. On my Graco Snugride the clip hides under the right foot area.


----------



## ThundersCry (Nov 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunnymw* 
http://www.gracobaby.com/catalog/pro...Number=8635TAC
Graco ComfortSport Convertible Car seat.

The instruction book said something about a clip that you put on the seat belt, but it didn't come with one... where can I get one? Is it expensive?

Thanks.

If I need to, I'll put it in the middle, but I'd prefer the passenger side (of the back seat of course).









Check on the back of the seat, close to the bottom. I thought my scenera did not come with one, but it actually does. It looks like a metal H sideways, and I missed it while looking twice, but my DH found it without me even saying I couldn't find it!! I hope you find it, if not, Graco does sell them, and sometimes you can even find them at BRU. Also, it is exactly the same as the one that comes with the infant seat, if you have (still have) one of those!
HTH


----------



## Bjen614 (Jun 8, 2004)

Our seatbelts in our 97 Corolla don't lock either. We use this and it works great. http://www.toysrus.com/product/index...entPage=family


----------



## angie3096 (Apr 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bjen614* 
Our seatbelts in our 97 Corolla don't lock either. We use this and it works great. http://www.toysrus.com/product/index...entPage=family

The mighty tite is a very unsafe product, as the posters below have indicated.


----------



## soygurl (Jan 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bjen614* 
Our seatbelts in our 97 Corolla don't lock either. We use this and it works great. http://www.toysrus.com/product/index...entPage=family

Please consider removing that, and having a certified car seat tech install the car seat! There are links in the stickies to help you find a tech. Here's a good page with some of the reasons the "mighty tight" and other products like it are not safe! http://cpsafety.com/articles/SeatBeltTite.aspx


----------



## soygurl (Jan 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angie3096* 
NO! NO! NO! THROW THAT THING AWAY BEFORE IT KILLS YOUR KID! Ask any certified car seat tech. Those things are HORRIBLY unsafe. They could come apart in a crash and wouldn't hold the carseat in. Then it becomes a projectile (along with your child). Plus it will wreck your seatbelt. Get rid of it. Today.

Um... I know the Mighty Tight, and other products like it are terrible, but wasn't that a little harsh?







*I* have found that most parents tend to react _unfavorably_ when bombarded with statements like "THROW THAT THING AWAY BEFORE IT KILLS YOUR KID!"







: Don't berate, _educate_!


----------



## soygurl (Jan 28, 2006)

For the OP, and anyone else who needs it, here is a WONDERFUL page about locking in a car seat. It explaines the different types of seat belts, AND locking clips, and how to use them.
How to Lock in a Child Restraint


----------



## dallaschildren (Jun 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bjen614* 
Our seatbelts in our 97 Corolla don't lock either. We use this and it works great. http://www.toysrus.com/product/index...entPage=family

Hi,

Aftermarket products are discouraged because they MAY compromise safety. In some cases, specific information is known about unsafe products: for instance, the lap and shoulder belt "adjusters" (mighty tight etc.)
may actually interfere with proper lap and shoulder belt fit or CRS installation. We do not recommend their use. If you would like, go here www.seatcheck.org for a listing of certified fitting stations where you could go to have your belt situation inspected. Just think of the mighty tight as a band aid....it is covering up misuse or a poor fit/installation and is not needed. Taking it to a CPS tech will ensure that the misuse/problem you are experiencing can be rectified according to recommended safety protocol. Hope this helps.









DC


----------



## angie3096 (Apr 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soygurl* 
Um... I know the Mighty Tight, and other products like it are terrible, but wasn't that a little harsh?







*I* have found that most parents tend to react _unfavorably_ when bombarded with statements like "THROW THAT THING AWAY BEFORE IT KILLS YOUR KID!"







: Don't berate, _educate_!









Yes, you're right, it was. I overreacted. I realized that about 10 minutes after I posted but I wasn't home to edit and I just got back.


----------

